# Is it true, please help.



## eloveless (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a 90 gallon tank.. 48 inches wide.. Taller than wider... I have heard you can only keep a pair in a 90 gallon tank.. Is that true or not? I love oscars, but I don't want to be able to only put 2 in a tank.. I know they grow to big sizes, but just curious.

Thanks in advance,

eloveless


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

I wouldn't do 2. Probably 1 with some tankmates.


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

i would only do 1 in a 4ft tank.You may do 2 in a 6ft 125 gal tank but prob not a 90.The chances of getting 2 to get along as adults are not that good in a 4 footer.


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

I know a dozen tanks with a pair of oscars that are 48" or shorter. For me, it's the minimum once they're grown out. I wouldn't do more than 3, 2 being better. 1 with tankmates seems like great advice.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's what The Fish Guy (one of the moderators) has to say on the subject in the Oscar 101 sticky in this group.



> Here's some additional info on keeping multiple oscars:
> 
> Here's my take on the whole two oscars and tank size issues.... It's been my experience that no matter the size of the tank, even an 800, males will simply not get along. The problem comes when you have a tank smaller than 800 gallons one male WILL kill the other. Especially if a female is present. I currently have six oscars in an 800, three are mature, three are not and have not revealed their sex yet. Of the three that are mature only one is female. The two males still hate each other but there's room to run in a 14' tank, not a 240, or a 75. To get two males to get along is not an easy task but it's been done.
> 
> ...


----------



## antuan.o (Jan 17, 2012)

I have F and F and M so actualy till now i havent got any problem.


----------



## IAN1077 (Dec 13, 2011)

antuan.o said:


> I have F and F and M so actualy till now i havent got any problem.


How do you know that they're male and female oscars?


----------

